# Panasonic Viera Red-Orange color problem



## dat1 (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi,I have a panasonic viera TH-50PZ77U. The colors suddenly turned red orange kinda like watching a 3d movie with no glasses & the wrong colors. When I pull up the menu to try to adjust the colors, the menu colors are just fine. it is only the red orange color when actually watching the tv. What could be wrong with it and how do I fix it? Thank you.


----------

